# Wind Generator



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

How many people here actually have a wind generator? What do you have and how many kwh do you average a month? 

I'm looking at the Skystream 3.7 in a Grid tied situation or a Whisper 500. Yes, I know it's more than the cost from the utility but I don't care about that, I'd just like to have a generator. Supposedly the Skystream generates around 420kwh a month with an average wind speed of 12mph.

I'd just like some real world experience. Thanks!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been using a wind generator since 1977. We have a 1940s vintage 2.5kw Jacobs unit, and it works fine. It is hard to say what it produces, as we haven't had any way to accurately track the output, but according to information about estimated output of various generators it would put out over 500 kwhrs a month in a 12mph average wind speed area. It has been pretty much trouble free, although we replaced the original (1940s) blades and governer in 1999, and grease a couple of fittings on the top of the tower and on the generator every year, and touch up paint on the blades when needed.

The Skystream might work, but they always picture them on a tower that is way too short. There are a couple being tested on 80 foot towers around the country, so in a year or so there will be some solid figures on what they can produce in real life situations on an almost adequate tower. The Whisper line of machines has been around for many years, but I know of people who had problems with some of them in the past. For many locations you really need a 100 or 120 foot tower to get high enough above trees and buildings. Depending on just where you are, it might be windy enough in Eastern MN. It will depend a lot on the terrain and vegetation, which will determine how high your tower needs to be to be above turbulence. Have you had a wind site assessment done? There are some reputable dealers in Minnesota and Western Wisconsin, but the ones that I know are installing a lot of ARE, Bergey, and Jacobs generators, 10 to 20 kilowatt. Maybe Jim-mi will chime in with some suggestions, as he is installing systems in Michigan.

Here's a good article:
http://www.homepower.com/article/?file=HP122_pg28_Woofenden


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Where I live the trees on the western edge of my property all slant to the east from the constant wind. I'm on high ground with an open view from the south all the way to the northwest for 1/4 - 1/2 mile. Whatever generator I decide on I figured I'd go with at least a 70' tower. I have seen advertisments for them for the Skystrean as well as the Whisper 500. I would love to go with a 10kw Bergey or Jacobs, but those are way out of my price range. I need to stay in that $10-15,000 range.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I have been useing a "AIR 403 400 watt" for a while now it catches the wind when it blows but i do not know what the monthly output would be.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Re: the skystream:

If I typed the opppinion of many many pro wind installers all around the country (and myself) . . .the moderators would quickly zap it.

Like Wis-Jim says. one of their problems is Too Short of towers.
30 foot tower indeed.
This Must mean that they >"test"< them in a area that is devoid of ANY trees, houses, barns etc.

Save your bucks and get a tried and true Bergey or Jacobs,
In the long run you will be glad you did.
I hope ARE (good people, good equipment) can survive . . .I wont go into details. 

I was attending to a Bergey Excell (10k) today.
We are going to swap out towers on this one.
The towers are 120 foot monopoles . . .big stuff big bucks.

Yes I am a Bergey dealer.
I'm flying a Bergey XL.1 and a Whisper 1500 on 100 foot towers.
Many times I shut down the Whisper because I can't use all the power that is being generated.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Are everyday average homeowners putting in 10k generators on 120 foot monopoles or is that some kind of a business venture? Seems pretty spendy for the average man, but if a person looked at it from the long term investment perspective...mmm....

They have net metering here in MN and currently I pay .104/kwh, so maybe a person could make a good investment case for it??


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Wow . . ."Everyday average homeowner"

How to define that . . . . .

On monopoles . .no . . . .unless you have deep pockets.

And yes, you need to be able to 'think a head' for any of the 'good' . . 'spendy' wind turbines.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Around here (western Wisconsin), it appears that some of the more popular machines are the 20kw Jacobs, the ARE 2.5 and 10kw machines, and the Bergey 10kw. When traveling around the area and noticing machines, I see more of the Jacobs than anything else, and I hear about the other machines from installers and interested friends. A 20kw Jacobs might cost $70,000 installed, complete, on a 120 foot free-standing tower. And it might generate 2500kw-hrs a month in an area with a average 12mph wind. An ARE 110, the 2.5kw machine, might cost $22,000, installed, complete, and might generate 420 kwhrs a month in a 12mph average wind. How much power they produce depends on what the winds are at that site. I do know people that prefer to put up a wind machine or spend $20k on PVs instead of buying a new car, or look at the wind/solar investment as being a good place to put some of the money they have been saving for retirement. Myself, I have $20k invested in my solar and wind system, but installed it all myself except for occassional help from family and friends, but I can't imagine buying a new car--I've never had a car "pay for itself", they just take maintenance and then they depreciate and wear out and use gas. At least my solar/wind system puts out power regularly, has for 30 years, and should for 30 more years. Sure, maintenance is required, but not as much as my car needs!


----------

